# Olympia



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 14)

Csisztu megöli a katarzist 
„Nem a szülőföldjén látta meg a napvilágot” – állítja Csisztu. A stadionban mindenki a fejét fogja, oda a katarzis. Köszönjük Zsuzsi!


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 14)

Az éremhalmozók közül Gerevich Aladár állhatott fel a legtöbbször 
50 évesen is nyert (Gerevich Aladár)

az olimpai dobogó legfelső fokára. Hét aranya mellett egy ezüst és két bronzérmet is a nyakába akasztottak. Az elképesztő eredménysor értékét még tovább fokozza az a tény, hogy Gerevich Aladár pályafutásának csúcsán két olimpia is elmaradt a második világháború miatt.

A legtöbb magyar egyéni olimpiai bajnoki cím tulajdonosa Egerszegi Krisztina, aki zsinórban 3-szor nyerte meg a 200 méteres hátúszást, de Barcelonában győzött még 100 háton és 400 méter vegyesen is. Ő mindemellett az eddigi legfiatalabb magyar győztes is. Szöulban alig múlt 14 éves, amikor először a dobogó tetejére állhatott.


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 14)

Péntek 13-án kezdeni egy olimpiát azt mutatja, hogy a szervezők egyáltalán nem babonásak. Az autóversenyeken rendre nem adnak ki 13-as startszámot, de egy olimpia, az egészen más. Aki látott már olimpiai atlétikai közvetítést, az tudhatja, egy olyan gigantikus méretű sporteseményen, mint egy nyári olimpia, egyetlen számot sem lehet nélkülözni.


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 14)

Az amerikai NBC társaság 793 millió dollárt fizetett e jogok birtoklásáért az Egyesült Államok területén, cserébe élő és felvételről közvetített adásokat sugározhat az NBC, CNBC, MSNBC, Bravo, USA és a Telemundo tévéadókon, összesen mintegy napi 70 órányit – írja a Wired.


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 14)

Akár jól is kezdőthet



> *Az olimpia első hivatalos játéknapján tizenhárom aranyat adnak át és néhány olyan számban is bajnokot avatnak, ahol a magyar résztvevők éremre, de akár az elsőségre is esélyesek. A férfi kardozók egyéni küzdelmeiben Ferjancsik Domonkos érhet a csúcsra, de Joó Éva révén van érdekeltségünk a játékok elsőként véget érő versenyében, a női légpuskában is. Az uszodában Cseh László sérülése után is esélyes a dobogóra a négyszáz méteres vegyes úszásban, míg a nők ugyanezen számában Risztov Éva az ukrán Klocskova legyőzésére készül.
> 
> 
> *


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 14)

Amerikai adon neztem este a megnyito esemenyeit, csodalatos volt; a gorogok kitettek magukert. 
Amugy az amerikaiak is...
Figyeltem a nemzetek sportoloinak bevonulasat . Lichtenstein, Andorra,Kiribati,, Mind mind ugy 20 masodperc idot kaptak a z adasrendezotol. 
S jott a Magyar illertve nem jott , mert azt a kevesebb mint egy masodperces villanast -melyet nyilvan Tom Lantos magyarhonert lobbizo honfitarsunknak koszonhetunk-nem lehet bevonulasnak nevezni . 
De ! Voltunk . 
Ez mar az otodik olimpiai "bevunulas" melybol szisztematikusan megroviditve vagy lathatatlanul kerulunk ki.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 14)

"Kínai az első aranyérmes
2004. augusztus 14. 11:11


MNO 
A női légpuska döntőjében a kínai Du Li nyerte az olimpiát.

Kiosztották az első aranyérmet az olimpián. A női légpuskások versenyét a kínai Du Li nyerte, miután az utolsó lövésnél 9 tizeddel jobbat lőtt, mint az orosz Galkina. A címvédő Galkina – aki olimpiai rekordot jelentő 399 körös teljesítménnyel került a döntőbe –, az utolsó körig vezetett. A bronzérmes, egy cseh sportoló, Katerina Kurkova lett. A finálét magyarok nélkül rendezték, ugyanis Joó Éva és Krzyzalowsky Bea is kiesett a selejtező során."


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 14)

> _Originally posted by anonim_@Aug 14 2004, 04:40 AM
> * S jott a Magyar illertve nem jott , mert azt a kevesebb mint egy masodperces villanast -melyet nyilvan Tom Lantos magyarhonert lobbizo honfitarsunknak koszonhetunk-nem lehet bevonulasnak nevezni .
> De ! Voltunk .
> Ez mar az otodik olimpiai "bevunulas" melybol szisztematikusan megroviditve vagy lathatatlanul kerulunk ki. *


Én a CBC-n néztem, és mutatták szépen a magyarokat. Bemutatták Kovács Antal zászlóvivőt is. Majdnem 1 percet szenteltek kis hazánk sportolóinak. Láthattuk Schmittet is amint integetett.


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 14)

Én is néztem tegnap a megnyitót, és tényleg csodálatosan szép volt. Az elején kerestem, hátha más adón is közvetítik, nem csak a királyi 1-en, de nálunk csak ez a lehetőség volt, így kénytelen voltam Csisztut "végigélvezni". Néhol a mondatot sem tudta befejezni, máskor hülyeségeket beszélt, dehát istenem, melyikünk tökéletes?! A lényeg, hogy a megnyitó szép volt.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 14)

Szerintem nagyon szomorú hogy a megnyitó közvetítésére csak ilyen műsorvezetőket találtak mint Csisztu és az a másik fickó! <_<


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 14)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja_@Aug 14 2004, 10:05 AM
> * A lényeg, hogy a megnyitó szép volt. *


 Es Csisztu?
:rohog :rohog :iszunk :iszunk


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 14)

szinkronizált toronyugrás ? synchronized diving ?

Avoid rubbing your eye!  you are not seeing double


----------



## Vendég_gabizita (2004 Augusztus 14)

1. magyar ermet uszasban Cseh Laszlo szerezte.
400 meteres vegyes uszasban bronz ermes lett
Ennek orulhetunk, mert ez is nagy szo ahhoz kepest , hogy a fiu 24 nappal a verseny elott eltorte a labat a Balatoni edzo taborban . Szep Volt Laci !!

2. ermet Kardozasban Nemcsik Zsolt 2. helyen szerezte. 1 ponttal maradt le az arany eremrol, kikapott az olasz Montanotol. Utoljara 12 eve volt az olimpian olasz magyr donto, amikor a jelenlegi csapatkapitany megverte az olaszt es arany ermes lett.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2004 Augusztus 14)

Gartulálunk fiúk! Csak igy tovább!!!


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 14)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Aug 14 2004, 07:38 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (FagyisSzent @ Aug 14 2004, 07:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-anonim_@Aug 14 2004, 04:40 AM
> * S jott a Magyar illertve nem jott , mert azt a kevesebb mint egy masodperces villanast -melyet nyilvan Tom Lantos magyarhonert lobbizo honfitarsunknak koszonhetunk-nem lehet bevonulasnak nevezni .
> De ! Voltunk .
> Ez mar az otodik olimpiai "bevunulas" melybol szisztematikusan megroviditve vagy lathatatlanul kerulunk ki. *


Én a CBC-n néztem, és mutatták szépen a magyarokat. Bemutatták Kovács Antal zászlóvivőt is. Majdnem 1 percet szenteltek kis hazánk sportolóinak. Láthattuk Schmittet is amint integetett. [/b][/quote]
tehát mégsincs Magyar ellenes összeesküdés a TV-ben. :rohog 
Istenem ekkora mar****got. :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 15)

nekem a 13 eves kislanyom panaszkodott amint hazaertem, hogy a magyarokat csak 10 masodpercig mutattak, bemondtak , es kesz. kerdeztem latta-e vilagoskek ruhaban voltak (en olvastam elotte abban lesznek) de meg csak azt sem tudta.
Sajnalom, mert ha mar itt elunk Amerikaban, es a kislany erdeklodik Magyarorszag felol, akkor ne lenne korlatozva.
Kozben megneztem Cseh Laszlo bronzermes uszasat, hat az utolso metereken eloztek meg sajnos, vegig a 2.helyen uszott.


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 15)

anonim, most Hajr' Magyarok$~


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 15)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 14 2004, 10:37 AM
> * Szerintem nagyon szomorú hogy a megnyitó közvetítésére csak ilyen műsorvezetőket találtak mint Csisztu és az a másik fickó! <_< *


 50000 forintos napidíjért!


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 15)

> _Originally posted by Pufi_@Aug 14 2004, 09:27 PM
> * anonim, most Hajr' Magyarok$~ *


 Hajra Magyarorszag!
Hajra magyarok!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 15)

"Nagy Tímea olimpiai bajnok

2004. augusztus 15., vasárnap, 19:07|Utolsó módosítás: 2004. augusztus 15., vasárnap, 19:28 


Nagy Tímea a párbajtőr-döntőben 15-10-re verte a francia Laura Flessel-Colovicot, ezzel megvan a magyar csapat első aranyérme!

A francia szerezte a döntő első találatát, majd 3-2-nél vezetett először olimpiai bajnoknőnk. Az első pihenőig folyamatosan Nagy Tímea vezetett, és 9-7-es magyar vezetéssel szusszanhattak a vívónők.

A szünet után három együttes és egy tiszta találattal folytatódott a csörte, azaz 13-10-re vezetett a magyar tábor "Titije". Sőt, ismét a négy évvel ezelőtti bajnoknő volt a gyorsabb, azaz négy "meccspontja" volt, és rögtön az elsőt megcsinálta, jöhetett az ünneplés, Nagy Tímea megvédte olimpiai bajnoki címét." 

...Csisztu az eszet a fenekeben hordja...


----------



## Ditta (2004 Augusztus 15)

meno meno Gratulalok neki meno meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 15)

" hétfői úszóprogramban négy magyar kap szerepet: Cseh egyedüli döntősként a különítményből csak este versenyez, hárman viszont már a matinés műsorban érdekeltek. Női 200 méteres gyorsúszásban Hosszú Katinka selejtez, Kolozár Dávid a 200 méteres pillangóban próbálkozik, Kovács Ágnes pedig a 200 méteres vegyesúszásban indul."


Kovács Ágnes 1:09.12 percet úszott a 100 m mell elődöntőjében az athéni olimpián, így nem jutott be a szám fináléjába. A magyar versenyző eredménye összesítésben a 10. helyhez volt elegendő. Cseh László a hetedik legjobb idővel viszont bejutott a 100 m hát hétfői döntőjébe. A versenyző 54.86 mp-cel negyedik lett vasárnapi elődöntőjében, s ez elég volt a fináléba kerüléshez.


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 15)

Udv Nagy Timea olimpiai bajnokunknak !
:meghajolo :meghajolo 
Csokolom Csisztu"eszet"! :rohog :rohog


----------



## starter (2004 Augusztus 16)

....rágondoltál, ano? :meghajolo


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 16)

hat ez az de az "Esze" se rossz! (csokolva) meno meno :iszunk :iszunk


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 16)

Jaj de jooooo ! 
----De nem a Csisztu feneke
hanem, hogy van egy Magyar Arany erem !  meno meno


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 16)

Adalék Nagy Timea győzelméhez

*Amikor elutazott, én raktam be a fegyvereit a kocsiba, és megkérdeztem, melyikkel fog vívni. Szerinted? - kérdezett vissza. Akkor vettem észre, hogy az egyik tőrre rá volt írva a két gyerek neve."

Gyurcsány Gémesi nyakában

Varga Sándor szerint a sportnak jótékony politikai hatása van: "Egy barátom felhívott a döntő után a helyszínről, és azt mondta, olyat látott, amit még soha. Amikor Timi bevitte a döntő találatot, Gyurcsány Ferenc és Gémesi György egymás nyakában ünnepelt. Lehet, hogy szentimentálisnak tűnök, de ez akár üzenet is lehet, hogy jó volna a sportot a politikától leválasztani." 


*


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Augusztus 17)

Előbb lett vége (nálunk) a női kézilabdának, a magyar lányok 33-20-ra nyertek a görögök ellen. Ami fantasztikus volt -persze a jó játékukon kívűl-, hogy a nézőtéren a magyar szurkolók énekeltek, tapsoltak, szóval, folyamatosan lelkesítették a lányokat. Számomra nagyon megható volt.

Még Nagy Tímeára visszatérve, mutatták, ahogy állt a dobogón és énekelte a himnuszt, az is megható volt.


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 17)

Olimpia!  Végre valamire használhato a nemzetizászló! szivar


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 18)

*GYURTA DÁNIEL EZÜSTÉRMES!!! *




*A Jövő SC mindössze 15 éves úszója Gyurta Dániel szenzációs hajrával harmadszor is legyőzte a világcsúcstartó Brendan Hansent és a második helyen érkezett célba a japán Koszuke Kitadzsima mögött, aki egyedüliként úszot 2 perc 10 másodpercen belül. Gyurta Dániel: "Elégedett vagyok magammal, az olimpia előtt az volt a célom, hogy döntőbe kerüljek és ez sikerült. Az volt a taktikám, hogy az utolsó 70 métert megnyomom, csak azt sajnálom, hogy a döntőben öt századdal elmaradtam a tegnap felállított új magyar csúcstól." 
*

200 m mell, férfiak 
1. Kitadzsima Koszuke (japán) 2:09.44 perc
2. Gyurta Dániel 2:10.80
3. Brendan Hansen (amerikai) 2:10.87
4. Paolo Bossini (olasz) 2:11.20
5. Vladiszlav Poljakov (kazah) 2:11.76
6. Mike Brown (kanadai) 2:11.94
7. Scott Usher (amerikai) 2:11.95
Az ausztrál Jim Pipert kizárták


A magyar férfi úszóválogatott legfiatalabb tagja akár a fia is lehetne csapattársának, lévén Güttler Károly és Gyurta Dániel között 21 (!) év a különbség. Gyurta 14 éves kora ellenére már tavaly ott volt Barcelonában, a világbajnokságon. 

Az olimpián is ő lesz a magyar úszócsapat legfiatalabb résztvevője; Gyurtának Darnyi Tamás a példaképe és nagyon szeretne olimpiai bajnok lenni. Amire lesz még esélye a következő ötkarikás játékokon. 

Egyesülete: Jövő SC
Legjobb eredménye: világbajnoki 14. (2003, Barcelona)
Születési hely: Budapest
Születési idő: 1989. május 4.
Edzője: Szélesi Sándor 

meno cool


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 18)

Ismertem a mostani edzojet, az is jo fej.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 18)

Cseh László úszó aranyérmes lett!!! meno meno meno 
Sajnos csak abban a pillanatban kapcsoltam be a Tv-t, amikor célba ért, HATALMAS elönnyel. Bövebbet nem tudok mondani, csak azt hogy nyert!!! meno


----------



## laca (2004 Augusztus 18)

"csak" a döntőbe került, holnap lesz a 200m vegyes döntője  
ellemben a 15 éves Gyurta Dániel ezüstérmes lett meno :meghajolo


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 18)

Ági... :wacko:  

Cseh harmadik idővel döntős

A 200 méteres férfi vegyesúszás *középdöntőjében* Cseh Laci futamát megnyerve a 3. idővel jutott a csütörtöki fináléba.


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 18)

> _Originally posted by lyvian_@Aug 18 2004, 04:24 PM
> * Ági... :wacko:
> 
> Cseh harmadik idővel döntős
> ...


 Phú bocsi. :meghajolo 
Valószínüleg én már annyira drukkolok, hogy csak azt láttam, hogy nyert...  
A verseny pont etetés idöben volt...


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 18)

> _Originally posted by Ági21+Aug 18 2004, 11:27 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Ági21 @ Aug 18 2004, 11:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-lyvian_@Aug 18 2004, 04:24 PM
> * Ági... :wacko:
> 
> Cseh harmadik idővel döntős
> ...


Phú bocsi. :meghajolo 
Valószínüleg én már annyira drukkolok, hogy csak azt láttam, hogy nyert...  
A verseny pont etetés idöben volt...  [/b][/quote]

 Azért nem bánnánk,ha holnapra igazad lenne... meno cool


----------



## lilli (2004 Augusztus 19)

*most volt 200m melluszasban a 15 eves gyerek:
Gyurta Daniel meno 

Masodik! ezust erem!

Gratula!!!!!!!!

* most= USA idoben felvett musor, de most megy itt


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 19)

ugy drukkoltam Dani elso lesz uszasban. elofutamban 1. helyen vegzett!!!! Ma tobbszor is gondoltam ra meg az uszo lanyok is eselyesek voltak ma es csak 4. lett az egyik.. Vivasban is jo lett volna ......
Na de hat szep volt fiuk lanyok !!! Gratula Gyutra Daninak a 2. helyezesehez !!!!!!
Idegesitett mikor Gyurta-t girta- nak ejtik itt az USA ban . Az en nevem is GY vel kezdodik es Gi....nak ejtik. Mar megszoktam, de masnal megint biosszantott ... Jo mi ??


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

2004.08.18., szerda, 22.20 arany ezüst bronz 
Kína
11
7
4 

Egyesült Államok
10 10 9 
Japán
8 3 2 
Ausztrália
6
4
6

Ukrajna
5
1
1

Oroszország
3 6 6 
Olaszország
3 4 2 
Franciaország
3
3
4

Németország
3 2 5 
Koreai Köztársaság
2 5 3 
Hollandia 2 3 4 
Görögország
2
-
1

Románia 2 - 1 
Törökország
2
-
1

Lengyelország 1
2
1

MAGYARORSZÁG
1
2
1


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 19)

A csalad itt kulon drukkol a magyar kezilabdasoknak, a ferjem annak idejen a Vasas I. ben jatszott. Az olimpiai noi kezilabdas csapat edzoje Mocsai Lajos a ferjem csapattarsa volt.
Hajra Magyarok !!!!!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

Emlekek?  
"1972-ben, Münchenben Jugoszlávia nyert, férfi csapatunk a nyolcadik helyen végzett. A női csapatok egy olimpiával később 1976-ban Montreálban léptek először pályára és lányaink a harmadik helyen végeztek, míg a férfiak is előbbre léptek a hatodik hely elérésével.

És ami a férfiaknak azóta sem sikerült, a hölgyek bepótolták: a már említett bronzérem mellett a legutóbbi két olimpián is dobogón zárt együttesünk. 1996-ban még Laurencz László irányításával 3., négy évvel később - már Mocsai Lajossal - a 2. helyen zárt a csapat.

Az eddigi győztesek:
nők:
1976: Szovjetunió..., 3. Magyarország
1980: Szovjetunió
1984: Jugoszlávia
1988: Koreai Köztársaság
1992: Korai Köztársaság
1996: Dánia..., 3. Magyarország
2000: Dánia..., 2. Magyarország

férfiak:
1936: Németország
1972: Jugoszlávia
1976: Szovjetunió
1980: NDK
1984: Jugoszlávia
1988: Szovjetunió
1992: Független Államok Közössége
1996: Horvátország
2000: Oroszország"
s jon 2004!!!???? meno


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 19)

Huuu Agi pedig ugy beizgultam ))))) komolyan .... azt hittem van egy masik arany . ------------- DE sajnos nem ... de 5 pecre oromet okoztal Agi !!  jo pont ez is


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 19)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Aug 18 2004, 08:22 PM
> * Huuu Agi pedig ugy beizgultam ))))) komolyan .... azt hittem van egy masik arany . ------------- DE sajnos nem ... de 5 pecre oromet okoztal Agi !!  jo pont ez is  *


 Egy kis pozitivum, hogy a b..ságomban azért örömet is tudtam okozni... :wacko: 
Majd legközelebb a hangot is ráadom!


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

női skeet, olimpiai bajnok
1. IGALY DIÁNA 97 korong (72)
2. Vej Ning (Wei Ning, Kína) 93 (70) - szétlövés után: 2-1
3. Zemfira Meftaketgyinova (Azerbajdzsán) 93 (71)
4. Lauryn Mark (Ausztrália) 92 (69)
5. Kimberly Rhode (Egyesült Államok) 91 (68)
6. Connie Smotek (Egyesült Államok) 90 (68).

Igaly Diána: "Nagyon köszönöm a sok-sok energiát, amit a szurkolóktól kaptam, fantasztikus buzdításuk óriási erőt adott nekem. Nem nagyon bíztam magamban, hiszen egész évben csak szenvedtem, nem voltak jók az eredményeim. Szerencsére a döntő előtt sikerült megfelelően kikapcsolnom, ennek ellenére folyamatosan libabőröztem."


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 19)

Gratulálok! meno 

Nem is tudtam, hogy ilyen rejtett kincseket öriz az ország. Agyaggalamblövés!?

Mindenesetre családommal végigszurkoltuk a küzdelmet. futyul 

Szép volt!


----------



## Vendég_GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

Krutzler Eszter ezüstöt nyert súlyemelésben

2004. augusztus 19., csütörtök, 17:29|Utolsó módosítás: 2004. augusztus 19., csütörtök, 18:

A súlyemelő Krutzler Eszter ezüstérmet szerzett a 69 kg-os súlycsoportban az athéni olimpián. A vb-második magyar klasszis 117,5 kg-ot szakított, majd 145 kg-ot lökött, így 262,5 kg-os összteljesítménnyel zárta a viadalt. Az első helyet a kínai Liu Csun-hung szerezte meg 122,5 kg-os és 153 kg-os szakítás-, illetve lökésvilágcsúccsal. Összetettben ez 275 kg-os világrekord.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

Cseh négy századdal maradt le a dobogóról 200 vegyesen

2004. augusztus 19., csütörtök, 19:33|Utolsó módosítás: 2004. augusztus 19., csütörtök, 20:28

Cseh László a bronzérmes trinidadi Bovelltől négy, az ezüstérmes amerikai Lochtétól hat századdal maradt el, így negyedikként végzett 200 vegyesen. Az aranyérem az amerikai Michael Phelpsé lett, aki új olimpiai csúcsot úszva nagy fölénnyel nyert. 
:mellow:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 19)

"Mocsai Tamás lábközépcsont-törést szenvedett

2004. augusztus 19., csütörtök, 21:00|Utolsó módosítás: 2004. augusztus 19., csütörtök, 21:06 
Hihetetlenül peches az athéni olimpián szereplő magyar férfikézilabda-válogatott: Harsányi Gergely és Lendvay Péter után Mocsai Tamás is megsérült, mégpedig a csütörtök esti edzésen. 

A Svájcban légióskodó játékos lábközépcsont-törést szenvedett. Az orvosok szerint nem lehet egyértelműen kijelenteni, hogy számára véget értek a játékok. Ha minden jól alakul, akkor lehet, hogy a jövő héten erős rögzítőkötéssel pályára léphet. 

Gond az is, hogy a franciák elleni szerdai mérkőzésen orrtörést szenvedett Harsányi váltótársa volt a szintén balkezes Mocsai, így még nem tudni, hogy a jobbszélen ki szerepel majd az Európa-bajnok németek ellen pénteken.

A bokaszalag-húzódással kezelt Lendvay játéka ugyancsak kérdéses"

:huh:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by Vendég_GIGI_@Aug 19 2004, 09:13 AM
> * Krutzler Eszter ezüstöt nyert súlyemelésben
> 
> 2004. augusztus 19., csütörtök, 17:29|Utolsó módosítás: 2004. augusztus 19., csütörtök, 18:
> ...


 Ezt a "kis" :blink: csajt, itt Vancouver-ben láttam, a sulyemelö világbajnokságon, mikor megnyerte az ezüstöt.
Itt is a Kinai csaj verte meg  
Nem kezdenék ki vele :rohog 

Különben ezek mint doppingolnak


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 20)

A kinaiak szerintem is doppingolnak, olyan volt ez a sulyemelo is mint egy emelogep. Neztem.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 20)

> _Originally posted by kerekperec_@Aug 19 2004, 07:49 PM
> * A kinaiak szerintem is doppingolnak, olyan volt ez a sulyemelo is mint egy emelogep. Neztem. *


 nem csak a kinaiak, hanem a Magyarok is  
az összes sulyemelö


----------



## Boszi (2004 Augusztus 20)

Szerintem majdnem mindegyik atleta szed valami "performance enhancer" anyagot. (Ben Johnson mai napig allitja hogy csak azert vesztette el az arany ermet mert Kanada nem volt hajlando kiallni vagy protestalni erte, ugyanis az amcsiknal koztudottan doppingoltak a futok.) Ott van a ket erem esedekes gorog futo peldaja is. Nem mentek el a dopping tesztre aztan meg jott mindenfele mentseg hogy miert nem. A kinai uszokon totalisan latszik hogy nem csak az uszastol vannak ugy kigyurva mig a nemeteken mar nem latszik annyira, alig is volt dontos koztuk.


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 20)

*Elbukott a női párbajtőr csapat! *


Az aranyesélyes magyar női párbajtőr csapat nem jutott a legjobb 4 közé, kellemetlen meglepetés, a mieink 38-37-es vereséget szenvedtek Kanadától! 



A Nagy Tímea, Mincza Ildikó, Hormay Adrienn összetételű csapat nagyon gyengén vívott. Az első két pár után ugyan még vezettünk, az egyéniben kétszeres aranyérmes Nagy Tímea azonban simán elveszítette az asszóját, így fordítottak az észak-ameriakiak. Jóllehet, az utolsóként vívó Mincza bravúrosan ledolgozta négy tus hátrányunkat, ám - sajnos - 37-37 után a hosszabbításban Sherraine Mackay vitte be a döntő találatot. Óriási csalódás ez, a mieink legfeljebb csak az ötödikek lehetnek. A legjobb négy közé Kanada mellett Németország, Franciaország és Oroszország jutott be.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 21)

Hatalmas upset !

Litvánok elverték a US-t kosárlabdában :meghajolo


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

megvan az ELSO ARANY!!
Kyle gymnastic-ban!!!! HURRA!! meno


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 22)

GIGI >> Marmint Kanadanak ??? 
Gratula.
De en azert elsosorban a magyaroknak drukkolok


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 22)

Megint kikapott az USA kosarlabda csapat ?? Jaj de jo 
Ettol a helybeli, phialdelphiai Iversontol mar tele van a hocipom. Pedig a kolleganom szomszedja volt ;-). 
De nagykepu, bekepzelt... vegre elcsepelik oket ??


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

megertelekGabiZita.... de en nem tudom szetvalasztani a kettot....
kicsit nagyobb a "csaladom"...en igy erzem


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 22)

Gigi Ne erts felre, en is drukkolok Kanadanak. De ha Kanada -Magyarorszag jatszik, magyar szivem magyarorszagnak drukkol.
De ezen nincs sertodes, ez sport mindenki annak drukkol akinek akar. Ezert sport. Nincs politika, csak jatek es versenyzes. (itt komoly versenyzes )
Igy van jol.


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

nagyon igazad van!  meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 22)

Aug. 22. 19:57

*Döntő: Franciaország-Magyarország 43-32*

*Ezüstérmes a Boczkó, Imre, Kovács, Kulcsár összetételű férfi párbajtőrcsapat *

meno meno cool


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 22)

DE jo !!!!! De kar nem lettek Aranyosok!!
Hogy lesz igy meg a tobb mint 6 aranyerem ?? 
A DUNA TV -t neztem pentek este e s ott szavaztak , a szavazok 75?%a arra szavazott , hogy tobb mint 6 arany erme lesz MAgyro-nak .


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

"Szertefoszlottak női pólósaink dobogós álmai  

2004. augusztus 22., vasárnap, 18:25|Utolsó módosítás: 2004. augusztus 22., vasárnap, 19:00 

A magyar nőivízilabda-válogatott az elődöntőbe jutásért 8-5-re kikapott az olaszoktól az athéni olimpián. Az ötödik helyért kedden az oroszokkal találkoznak Faragó Tamás tanítványai. Az Egyesült Államok és Ausztrália csapata csoportgyőztesként közvetlenül jutott be a négy közé. Az oroszokat búcsúztató görögök az ausztrálokkal, az olaszok pedig az amerikaiakkal meccselnek a fináléba kerülésért. " 
Pedig a lanyok nagyon jooook szivar 
nem lattam a meccset, latta valaki???? mi volt, miert lett ez az eredmeny???????


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 22)

:angry: Szomoru vagyok. Koszi Gigi a friss hirert..


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 22)

en is szomoru vagyok miattuk, mert a (ha jol tudom) Farago az edzojuk, s tenyleg jol csinalta eddig O is es a Lanyok is....s pont az olaszoktol <_< (ha jol tudom)... de igazan jo lenne, ha valaki "otthon"-rol meselne egy kicsit!!!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 22)

meno meno cool 


*Annus Adrián a kalapácsvetés olimpiai bajnoka! *


2004-08-22 22:00:00 


1996, Atlanta után ismét - amikor Kiss Balázs léphetett fel a dobogó legfelső fokára -, ismét magyar bajnokot avatott az Olimpiai-stadion közönsége, ezúttal Athénban. 


Kalapácsvetés, férfiak
*1. Annus Adrián 83.19 méter *
2. Koji Murofushi (japán) 82.91 
3. Ivan Tyihon (fehérorosz) 79.81 
4. Esref Apak (török) 79.51 
5. Vadim Devjatovszkij (fehérorosz) 78.82 
*6. Pars Krisztián 78.73 *


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 22)

cool


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 23)

meno "Annus Adrián olimpiai bajnok kalapácsvetésben

2004. augusztus 22., vasárnap, 22:26|Utolsó módosítás: 2004. augusztus 23., hétfő, 0:19 

A kalapácsvető Annus Adrián megszerezte a magyar csapat harmadik aranyérmét, miután 83,19 méteres dobását senki nem tudta túlszárnyalni. A második helyen a japán Morofusi, a harmadikon a fehérorosz Tyihon végzett. Pars Krisztián hatodik lett. " meno


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 23)

egy kep a "Fiukrol" is meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 23)

*
Fazekas Róbert a diszkoszvetés olimpiai bajnoka! *
2004-08-23 20:49:00 



* Fazekas Róbert, a Haladás VSE diszkoszvetője új olimpiai csúccsal, 70.93 méterrel nyerte meg a diszkoszvetés döntőjét. Kővágó Zoltán, a Bp. Honvéd atlétája, aki a 12. helyen jutott be a fináléba 67.04 méterrel bronzérmes.* 

A két vasi legény Annus Adrián és Fazekas Róbert 24 órán belül két aranyérmet szerzett az Olimpiai-stadionban.
Fazekas: "Nagyon jól melegítettem, már akkor is 70 métert dobtam. Nem hittem, hogy ma bárki is legyőzne. Alekna nagyon nagyot dobott, de tudtam, hogy én 71 métert is tudok." 

Diszkoszvetés
*1. Fazekas Róbert 70.93 méter (új olimpiai csúcs)*
2. Alekna Virgilijus (litván) 69.89 
*3. Kővágó Zoltán 67.04 *
4. Aleksander Tammert (észt) 66.66 
5. Vaszilij Kaptyuh (fehérorosz) 65.10 
6. Frantz Kruger (dél-afrikai) 64.34 
*...12.Máté Gábor 57.84*

 meno meno cool


----------



## GIGI (2004 Augusztus 23)

meno 
csak csurran-cseppen!  cool


----------



## incognito (2004 Augusztus 24)

magyarok sajnos sehol, de a kep jo. a kedvenc sportom...


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 24)

Lehet hogy ez a fiu doppingolt<


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 24)

Görög televíziós információk szerint doppinggyanúba keveredett Fazekas Róbert, a diszkoszvetés újdonsült olimpiai bajnoka. Gyulai István, a Nemzetközi Atlétikai Szövetség (IAAF) főtitkára megerősítette, hogy a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság jelenleg is tárgyal, mivel a versenyző a doppingvizsgálaton nem tudott megfelelő mennyiségű mintát leadni.



"A verseny utáni vizsgálaton Fazekas elkezdte leadni a mintát, de közben az ellenőrzést végző illetékesek olyan zavaró közelségbe mentek hozzá, ehhez egyébként joguk van, hogy leblokkolt és nem tudta folytatni" - mondta a távirati irodának Gyulai. - "A huzavona eltartott hajnali három óráig, amikor Fazekas azt mondta, hogy fáradt, rosszul van, s elment lefeküdni. A kérdés az, hogy a doppingellenőrök hajlandók-e a rendelkezésre álló kis mennyiséget, ami egyharmada a minimálisan előírtnak, elfogadni vagy akár kielemezni. Ezt az ügyet a NOB vizsgálja, de természetesen jelen vannak az IAAF emberei is." 

Az esetet a görög MEGA televízió hozta nyilvánosságra. A dpa német hírügynökség azt írta, hogy a 29 éves Európa-bajnok a sajátja helyett idegen vizeletet próbált meg leadni a szűrésen, amelyet egy ki műanyag flakonban vitt magával. Ha ez beigazolódik, Fazekasnak elvehetik az aranyérmét, és kétéves eltiltással sújthatják. A Reuters és az AFP jelentése is arról szól, hogy Fazekas megpróbálta manipulálni a mintát. 

A doppingellenőrzés után általában 24 órán belül adnak tájékoztatást a negatív, 36 órán belül a pozitív eredményről.

A hétfőn késő este befejeződött diszkoszvetés eredményhirdetésére a műsor szerint 20:26 órakor kerül sor. 

(MTI)


----------



## Gabor (2004 Augusztus 24)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 24 2004, 10:19 AM
> * Görög televíziós információk szerint doppinggyanúba keveredett Fazekas Róbert, a diszkoszvetés újdonsült olimpiai bajnoka. Gyulai István, a Nemzetközi Atlétikai Szövetség (IAAF) főtitkára megerősítette, hogy a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság jelenleg is tárgyal, mivel a versenyző a doppingvizsgálaton nem tudott megfelelő mennyiségű mintát leadni.
> 
> 
> ...


 Hivatalosan is megfosztották hétfői aranyérmétől Fazekas Róbertet, a diszkoszvetésben első helyen végzett magyar sportolót. A keddi díjátadáson így a dobogó tetejére a litván Virgilijus Alekna állt, az ezüstérmes Kővágó Zoltán, a bronzérmes az észt Aleksander Tammert lett. Annus Adriánra információink szerint újabb vizsgálat várhat.


Magyar idő szerint este fél kilenckor a litván Virgilijus Alekna kapja meg a férfi diszkoszvetés aranyérmét, miután a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság megfosztotta Fazekas Róbertet az elsőségtől.


Dr. Pikó Károly, az atlétacsapat orvosa azt is közölte, hogy Fazekast amellett, hogy kizárták a versenyből, az olimpiai falu azonnali elhagyására is felszólították. Mindez azonban csakis formaság, ugyanis a magyar sportoló hétfő óta "eltűnt", állítólag barátaival a városban tartózkodik.

A tv2 Aktív című műsorában Pál Gábor, Fazekas sajtótitkára azt mondta, Fazekas fellebbezni fog a döntés ellen, az ügyben csütörtökön, Szombathelyen tart sajtótájékoztatót. Gyulai István, a Nemzetközi Atlétikai Szövetség (IAAF) főtitkára elmondta, 10 nap alatt kell a teljes dokumentációt összeszedni, s 21 napon belül lehet fellebbezni a döntés ellen, ahogy fogalmazott, a többi már az IAAF jogászainak kezében van.

Vida József, a magyar sportoló edzője nem kívánt nyilatkozni, az időközben Szombathelyre hazatérő szakember azt mondta, ilyen távolságról inkább nem kommentálja a történteket.


Információink szerint az olimpiai faluból időközben kiköltözött Annus Adriánt is újra ellenőrizni szeretnék, így szállodája előtt a helyi rendőrség várja a magyar atléta felbukkanását. A sportolók ugyanis augusztus 29-ig a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság "fennhatósága" alatt állnak, azaz ezen időszakban bármikor ellenőrizhetik őket.

Az olimpia történetében eddig mindössze háromszor fordult elő, hogy olimpiai bajnokot megfosztottak doppingolás miatt az aranyérmétől: 1988-ban Ben Johnson bukott meg a 100 méteres síkfutás után, pár napja, Athénben pedig a női súlylökés győztesét, Irina Korzsanyenkót zárták ki.


A magyarok közül eddig két olimpián négy sportoló akadt fenn: 1988-ban Csengeri Kálmán és Szanyi Andor súlyemelő, idén pedig Kecskéz Zoltán súlyemelő mellett Fazekas Róbert.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 24)

Szerencsétlen fiú! ....mégha doppingolt volna!


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 24)

Dialuna
"Szerencsétlen fiú! ....mégha doppingolt volna!"  

A magyarok találékonyak:
"Nach einem Bericht des griechischen Fernsehsenders MEGA soll Fazekas versucht haben, den Test mit einem an den Genitalien befestigten Plastiksack, der Fremdurin enthalten haben soll, zu manipulieren."

Tartalmilag: "Fazekas állitolag egy a fütyiére akasztott müanyagzacskoban örzött vizelettel akarta a tesztet manipulálni." <_< 

Szerintem szabadalmaztatni kéne az ötletet. Nem rosz.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 24)

Akkor legyen egy jó hír is ma estére...  


*Súlyemelés: Gyurkovics ezüstérmes! *


Gyurkovics Ferenc ezüstérmet szerzett a magyar csapatnak a férfiak 105 kilogrammos súlyemelő versenyében. A magyar versenyző úgy lett második, hogy a szakítás után 195 kilóval még az élen állt. Nem mellékesen ez a súly új olimpiai csúcs is szakításban. 


Súlyemelés, férfiak, 105 kg:
1. Dmitrij Beresztov (orosz) 425 kg (195, 230)
*2. Gyurkovics Ferenc 420 kg (195, 225)*
3. Igor Razoronov (ukrán) 420 kg (190, 230)
4. Gleb Piszarevszkij (orosz) 415 kg (190, 225)
5. Alexandru Bratan (román) 415 kg (192,5, 222.5)
6. Ramunas Vysniauskas (litván) 410 kg (187.5, 222.5)

meno cool


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 25)

> _Originally posted by Ernoe_@Aug 24 2004, 01:48 PM
> * Tartalmilag: "Fazekas állitolag egy a fütyiére akasztott müanyagzacskoban örzött vizelettel akarta a tesztet manipulálni." <_<
> 
> Szerintem szabadalmaztatni kéne az ötletet. Nem rosz. *


 Ebben van valami igaz.

Mult Novemberben itt (Vancouver) volt a sulyemelö világbajnokság.
Az egyik Magyar sulyemelö bizotság "elnök helyetes"-sel összehaverkodtam, aki aztán elmesélte nekem, hogy hogyis probálják kivédeni a vizsgálatokat (mert mint mondta, egytöl egyik doppingolnak).
Pontosan igy csinálják, mint ahogy Ernö irta.
A lányok feldugják maguknak a zacsit  
Természetessen, nem a saját pisijük van benne.

Nem is tudom mire megy ez az egéssz cirkusz.
Ugy is mindegyik csinálja. 
Egyszerübb lenne elismerni és hagyni öket. Ha a süketek korai halált akarnak maguknak a gyözelemért, akkor vessenek magukra.


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 25)

*dialuna Hozzászólás Aug 24 2004, 01:58 PM 
Szerencsétlen fiú! ....mégha doppingolt volna! *

Ugye csak viccelsz??? :wacko: :wacko: 


IOC sanctions Robert FAZEKAS for antidoping rules violation


ATHENS, August 24 - The International Olympic Committee (IOC) today announced that discus thrower Robert Fazekas from Hungary has been excluded from the Games of the XXVIII Olympiad in Athens in 2004 for an anti-doping rules violation. 



Robert Fazekas, 29, refused on 23 August to provide a complete urine sample after the men's discus throw final where he placed first. According to Article 2.3 of the IOC Anti-Doping Rules applicable to the 2004 Athens Olympic Games, 'refusing, or failing without compelling justification, to submit to sample collection after notification' is an anti-doping rule violation. The IOC Executive Board, after hearing the report of the Disciplinary Commission, this evening decided that Robert Fazekas - 



- is disqualified from the men’s discus throw event, where he had placed first;



- is not awarded a gold medal or diploma;



- is excluded from the Games of the XXVIII Olympiad in Athens in 2004; and



- shall have his Olympic identity and accreditation card withdrawn.



- The International Association of Athletics Federations (IAAF) is requested to modify the results of the above-noted event accordingly and to consider any further action within its own competence.



- This decision shall enter into force immediately.



The full decision is attached.



Under the IOC Anti-Doping Rules applicable to the 2004 Athens Olympic Games, testing takes place under the IOC's auspices from 30 July to 29 August. Within that period, the IOC systematically performs tests pre and post events. After each event, the IOC systematically carries out tests on the top four athletes plus two at random. 



So far, 2015 tests have been performed out of the 3000 tests that the IOC is expected to conduct throughout the period of the Games. 



# # #





For more information please contact Emmanuelle Moreau, Communications Manager - Institutional Affairs, mobile: +30-697 968 2221, e-mail : [email protected], or Mark Dolley, Communications Manager - Olympic Games, mobile: +30 697 968 2237, or contact the IOC Communications Department, tel: +41 21 621 6111, 

or visit our website at www.olympic.org


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 25)

> *Negatív doppingteszte ellenére elvették Fazekas Róbert diszkoszvetőtől az olimpiai aranyérmét. A szombathelyi atlétát valaki Magyarországról jelentette fel, majd a verseny utáni doppingvizsgálaton megalázó módon vettek tőle vizeletet. *



uGYE erdekes Garfi?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 25)

:wacko: Hajra magyarok


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 25)

> *Koszonet a forras megadasaert *



silverke ezuttal épp az a baj, hogy a ,,forrás,, kiapadt, de a feljelentés elment...

a mai Indexben megtal'lod. r;szletesebben..
*



Gyulai: Példát akartak statuálni

A műsorban szintén megszólaló Gyulai István, a Nemzetközi Atlétikai Szövetség (IAAF) főtitkára szerint a történtekben egyértelmű szerepe van annak a tavaly keltezett - Magyarországról érkező, de tökéletes angolsággal íródott - feljelentő levélnek, amelyben név szerint Fazekas Róbertet is doppingolással vádolja. "Példát akartak statuálni a zéró tolerancia elv alkalmazásával" - fogalmazott. Úgy véli, utaztak a magyar atlétára és lehet, hogy még más magyarokra is fognak. 



Kattints a kibontásához...

*
Csak úgy kétségbeesve megkérdezhetem van a világon még egy ország, ahol ez a feljelentés megfogalmazódhat? Tragikus..

közben a vizsgálat állítólag negatív


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 25)

Igy van! Azért mondtam hogy szegény fiú mert láttam az egész műsort a TVben erről és állítólag volt 1 névtelen feljelentő levél ami alapján megtalálták a srácot!És hát akárhogy is - az eddigiek alapján a teszt mégiscsak negatívnak bizonyult állítólag.
Most mondták be nem rég hogy Fazekas fellebbez a mittudomén milyen bizottságnál!


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 25)

Az olimpiai küzdelmek legizgalmasabb fázisa a doppingteszt lett!


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 25)

*Újra megvan a negyedik* meno cool 

*Majoros István olimpiai bajnok!*


Minden olimpián van egy meglepetésarany. A legtöbb szurkoló ezzel kezdi olimpiai esélylatolgatását, és immár ezt az aranyat is behúzhatjuk az athéni játékok dicsőséglistájába.

Arra, hogy birkózásban szülessen olimpiai bajnokunk, utoljára 1992-ben Repka Attila és Farkas Péter révén volt példa. Sydneyben ugyan Bárdosi Sándor egészen a döntőig menetelt, ám azt a bizonyos pontot neki sem sikerült feltenni az i-re. Athénban, Majoros Istvánnak viszont mi az, hogy!

Majoros István szerdán ott folytatta, ahol kedden abbahagyta. Az 55 kilogramos súlycsoport döntőjében a magyar 0-1-ről állt talpra, s tanári teljesítménnyel, 3-1-el elhódította az aranyérmet 
Kötöttfogás

55 kg, DÖNTŐ:
Majoros István-Gujdar Mamedaliov (orosz) 3-1

A bronzéremért:
Artiom Kiuregkian (görög)-Olekszij Vakulenko 6-1


----------



## incognito (2004 Augusztus 25)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 24 2004, 02:58 PM
> * mégha doppingolt volna! *


 majdnem mindenki doppingol. egy rangos sportesemeny kemeny kihivas az orvosoknak is: olyan doppingszert kell hasznalni, amit (meg) nem mutat ki a teszt, vagy gyorsan tavozik a szervezetbol. szivar


----------



## elinnen (2004 Augusztus 25)

Ha a botomat taperolnák,meg folyton 4szem szegezödne rá, bizony sz..rul érezném magam.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by elinnen_@Aug 25 2004, 12:31 PM
> * Ha a botomat taperolnák,meg folyton 4szem szegezödne rá, bizony sz..rul érezném magam. *


 attol függ, KI taperolja futyul


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 26)

Tény, hogy amióta Jacques Rogge a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, a doppingellenes harc valóban nem csak szólam. A Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) emberei nem finomkodnak. Vizsgálnak. Minden eszközzel. Sok mindent beszélnek Athénban. A Fazekas-jelentésben is szerepelt, vannak atléták, akik manipulálják a vizsgálatot. 
Nem Fazekas, mások. 

Többfajta módszer létezik. Az egyiknél a fenékbe helyezett ampullában van a tiszta vizelet, amely egy cső segítségével jut el a péniszhez. Csak meg kell nyitni. A másik módszer a műpénisz, amelyben már a verseny előtt benne van a tiszta vizelet, csak egy gombot kell elcsavarni, és már folyik is kifelé…A harmadik manipuláció műtéti beavatkozást igényel, itt már a testbe varrják a vizeletet tartalmazó kis tartályt. Ez öt centiről sem látszik. Az előző kettő viszont feltűnő lehet, ha alaposabban megnézik. A szabályok szerint amúgy a doppingellenőrök nem érhetnek hozzá az atléta péniszéhez. És a fenekébe sem nyúlhatnak fel. Csak nézhetik. Azt viszont közvetlen közelről, mint Athénban a WADA emberei. Úgy pedig nehéz gombot csavarni, ampullát nyitni. 



Hangsúlyozzuk, mindez nem Fazekasra és Kovácsra vonatkozik. 
Sok a miért. Napok alatt három magyar került bajba a doppingellenőrzésen. Két súlyemelő, egy atléta. 
Ebben a görögök mögött a másodikak vagyunk a 202 ország között. 
Miért?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Augusztus 26)

Ez az a pont ahol mar a sport es a feltetlen gyozni akaras undoritova vallik :wacko:


----------



## Pufi (2004 Augusztus 26)

Magára hagyták a magyar sportvezetők Fazekas Róbertet 

Elárulta Schmitt Pál a kiváló magyar sportolót, Fazekas Róbertet Athénban. Ahelyett, hogy a bajba jutott friss aranyérmesünk mellé állt volna, s harcolt volna érte és a magyar sport jó híréért, mint aki kívülálló, egyértelműen Fazekas Róbertet hibáztatta a történtekért. De mit tett friss aranyérmesünkért a többi sportvezető, amikor helyzet volt? Elbújtak, s a sarokból, gyáván mutogattak a hibát elkövető sportolóra. Ezért mentek ki? 

Nem az együttműködésünkről, az egymásért, nemzetért kiállásunkról vagyunk híresek, mi magyarok a világban. A saját, egyéni érdekek mindenek elé helyezése azonban a sport világában sokkal szembetűnőbb, s megbocsáthatatlanabb, mint bármilyen más színterén az életnek.

A szerencsétlenül járt olimpikonnal, mint ahogyan azt már biztosan tudjuk, a következők történtek. Szerette volna az aranyérmét ünnepelni. Tele volt feszültséggel, kirobbanó életörömmel, a lazítás lehetősége kartávolságra volt tőle, amikor elvitték egy kalitkába, meztelenre vetkőztették, s vizeletet kellett magából kisajtolnia több ember szeme előtt. Állítólag megfogdosták nemi szervét, hátha bele van építve valami vizelet-visszatartó kütyü, benyúltak a végbelébe is, mert sokan akarták már onnan is megmanipulálni a végeredményt. Hajnal háromig kínlódott, de csak harmadát produkálta az előírt mennyiségnek. A hatalmas izomkolosszus állítólag felbőszült állapotba került ettől a megalázó tortúrától, s mivel úgy tájékoztatták, hogy büntetést kap (nem aranyérem-megfosztást), inkább vállalta, s elhagyta a helyszínt.

Az Athénban tartózkodó magyar sportvezetőink a jogszabályok értelmezésébe merültek és kapaszkodtak. Schmitt Pál a Nap Tévének adott interjújában kínosan ragaszkodott a NOB jogszabályainak szövegéhez, s többször hangsúlyozta, hogy „szabály, az szabály”. Doppinggyanúnak minősül az is, ha valaki keveset pisil. S véleményében kivehető álláspontja szerint nagyon helyesen tette fő munkáltatója, karrierjének biztosítója, a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság, hogy mereven alkalmazta a jogszabályt, s még az olimpiai faluból is kitiltotta nemzetünk büszkeségét, a kiváló atlétát.

Civil, sportszerető emberek véleménye szerint a magyar sportvezetésnek ott kellett volna a vizeletkiszipolyozó fülke előtt, keresztbe feküdniük egész éjszaka és hajnal, hogy magyar sportolónk ne kövessen el semmi végzeteset, feltéve, hogy ők is tisztába voltak a szabályokkal. Nevezetesen azzal, hogy egyharmad vizelet elég ugyan arra, hogy bebizonyosodjon a doppingolás ténye vagy hiánya, de nem elég ahhoz, hogy a szigorú jogszabály-értelmezések szerint megtarthassa sportolónk és a magyar nemzet az aranyérmet.

Hol voltak ők akkor, amikor elvitték aranyérmesünket a jóindulattal bürokratának, rosszindulatúan személyiségtorzultaknak nevezhető vizsgálóbiztosok? Holott tudták, hogy névtelen feljelentés miatt dobóatlétáinkat az elmúlt évben váratlanabbnál váratlanabb helyzetekben zaklatták doppingvizsgálattal. Tehát nagy valószínűséggel hatalmas, nehéz ellenőrzésre számíthat aranyérmesünk. Nem kellett volna erre felkészülni, illetve felkészíteni őt pszichésen?

Ugyan már! A felelősség felvállalását számon kérni tőlük, akik a magyar állam és a szponzorok pénzén élvezik az olimpiai levegőt? A legkevésbé emberinek nevezhető magatartásformát választották vezetőjükkel, Schmitt Pállal az élen: mint akik ezért egyáltalán nem vonhatók felelősségre, hangosan, egyszerre mutogatnak Fazekas Róbertre, az egyedül hibáztatható, felelőtlen emberre, aki ilyen szégyenbe hozta magát és a magyar sportot. Talán Gyulai István a kivétel?

Az embernek felfordul a gyomra.


----------



## incognito (2004 Augusztus 26)

En pl Beres Alexandrat szivesen megvizsgalnam...   vagy akar az amerikai noi baseball csapat tagjait... esetleg a szinkronuszokat.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by incognito_@Aug 26 2004, 07:47 AM
> * En pl Beres Alexandrat szivesen megvizsgalnam...   vagy akar az amerikai noi baseball csapat tagjait... esetleg a szinkronuszokat. *


 :meghajolo


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by incognito_@Aug 26 2004, 09:47 AM
> * En pl Beres Alexandrat szivesen megvizsgalnam...   vagy akar az amerikai noi baseball csapat tagjait... esetleg a szinkronuszokat. *


 B. Alexandrát?! :blink: Hát mit mondjak nincs valami jó ízlésed az én fogalmaim szerint! Hihetetlenül ostoba és mű nő. De persze ízlések és pofonok......


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Aug 26 2004, 05:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dialuna @ Aug 26 2004, 05:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-incognito_@Aug 26 2004, 09:47 AM
> * En pl Beres Alexandrat szivesen megvizsgalnam...        vagy akar az amerikai noi baseball csapat tagjait... esetleg a szinkronuszokat. *


B. Alexandrát?! :blink: Hát mit mondjak nincs valami jó ízlésed az én fogalmaim szerint! Hihetetlenül ostoba és mű nő. De persze ízlések és pofonok...... [/b][/quote]
:rohog :rohog meno cool Dialuna :meghajolo


----------



## lilli (2004 Augusztus 26)

offtopic Modus Moderandi:

ez miert nincs koltoztetve a 'General board for English speakers' kategoriabol ?
 :wacko:


----------



## incognito (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 26 2004, 11:24 AM
> * De persze ízlések és pofonok...... *


 En nagy pofont tudok adni...  es, hogy ostoba-e?! Az itt nem erdekes... futyul


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Aug 26 2004, 08:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dialuna @ Aug 26 2004, 08:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-incognito_@Aug 26 2004, 09:47 AM
> * En pl Beres Alexandrat szivesen megvizsgalnam...   vagy akar az amerikai noi baseball csapat tagjait... esetleg a szinkronuszokat. *


B. Alexandrát?! :blink: Hát mit mondjak nincs valami jó ízlésed az én fogalmaim szerint! Hihetetlenül ostoba és mű nő. De persze ízlések és pofonok...... [/b][/quote]
nahát ha ostoba a picim,
mint jolelkü férfik, könyen elnézünk ilyesmit pironkodo futyul


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 26)

engem a szemei fogtak meg futyul


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

Jó OK, nem is tudom miért szóltam ehhez hozzá, lévén nő! :rohog (Talán mert már hallottam amikor kinyitja a száját!)


----------



## incognito (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 26 2004, 11:46 AM
> * (Talán mert már hallottam amikor kinyitja a száját!) *


 Ferfi leven, en nem hallani akarom, amikor kinyitja a szajat, hanem latni... pironkodo lehetoleg egy bizonyos szemszogbol.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by incognito+Aug 26 2004, 10:36 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (incognito @ Aug 26 2004, 10:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Aug 26 2004, 11:24 AM
> * De persze ízlések és pofonok...... *


En nagy pofont tudok adni...  es, hogy ostoba-e?! Az itt nem erdekes... futyul [/b][/quote]
Hát azért azt csak remélni merem hogy nem pofoznál le azért mert nem tetszik!


----------



## incognito (2004 Augusztus 26)

nem.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

:huh: Hatalmas kő esett le a vállamról!


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 26 2004, 08:46 AM
> * (Talán mert már hallottam amikor kinyitja a száját!) *


 amedig hang nemjön belöle, adig OK :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Aug 26 2004, 10:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Aug 26 2004, 10:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Aug 26 2004, 08:46 AM
> * (Talán mert már hallottam amikor kinyitja a száját!) *


amedig hang nemjön belöle, adig OK :rohog [/b][/quote]
Sajnos jött belőle! :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Aug 26 2004, 08:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dialuna @ Aug 26 2004, 08:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sajnos jött belőle! :rohog [/b][/quote]
na bumm,
nemlehet mindenki szép és okos is


----------



## incognito (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Aug 26 2004, 11:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Aug 26 2004, 11:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-dialuna_@Aug 26 2004, 08:46 AM
> * (Talán mert már hallottam amikor kinyitja a száját!) *


amedig hang nemjön belöle, adig OK :rohog [/b][/quote]
cool meno


----------



## Boszi (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna+Aug 26 2004, 10:24 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (dialuna @ Aug 26 2004, 10:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-incognito_@Aug 26 2004, 09:47 AM
> * En pl Beres Alexandrat szivesen megvizsgalnam...   vagy akar az amerikai noi baseball csapat tagjait... esetleg a szinkronuszokat. *


B. Alexandrát?! :blink: Hát mit mondjak nincs valami jó ízlésed az én fogalmaim szerint! Hihetetlenül ostoba és mű nő. De persze ízlések és pofonok...... [/b][/quote]
????? Ezt honnan tudod, beszeltel vele???...vagy a rossz maju hirek???? Andrea es a ferje az Apam haverai, itt voltak nala vendegsegben is es egy kedves, normalis, nem bekepzelt no. :angry:


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Aug 26 2004, 09:09 AM
> * Andrea es a ferje az Apam haverai, itt voltak nala vendegsegben *


 és nem szoltál :angry:


----------



## incognito (2004 Augusztus 26)

sztem elegge eltertunk a tematol... (igaz, en kezdtem... :blink: )


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by Boszi+Aug 26 2004, 11:09 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Boszi @ Aug 26 2004, 11:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????? Ezt honnan tudod, beszeltel vele???...vagy a rossz maju hirek???? Andrea es a ferje az Apam haverai, itt voltak nala vendegsegben is es egy kedves, normalis, nem bekepzelt no. :angry: [/b][/quote]
Jár hozzá edzésre egy ismerős kislány, és így láttam "testközelből". No hát akkor nem volt sem aranyos sem kedves sem a gyerekkel sem a szülőkkel.


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by incognito_@Aug 26 2004, 11:44 AM
> * sztem elegge eltertunk a tematol... (igaz, en kezdtem... :blink: ) *


 Meg én, úgyhogy elnézést az offtopic -ért!


----------



## Spanky (2004 Augusztus 26)

azért jopofi volt  

ne legyen ebböl vita meno


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Aug 26 2004, 11:49 AM
> * azért jopofi volt
> 
> ne legyen ebböl vita meno *


 Tőlem biztos nem lesz! Tiszteletben tartom hogy másnak más élményei vannak akár Alexandra-ügyben is.


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by dialuna_@Aug 26 2004, 11:44 AM
> * Jár hozzá edzésre egy ismerős kislány, és így láttam "testközelből". No hát akkor nem volt sem aranyos sem kedves sem a gyerekkel sem a szülőkkel. *


 Sokat dolgozik, igen neki is lehet hogy volt egy rossz napja. Azert meg nem kell ilyen hireket terjeszteni valakirol.


----------



## Boszi (2004 Augusztus 26)

guest en voltam.... mellesleg hogy jon az ostoba jelzo ahoz hogy nem volt kedves meg aranyos az edzesen??


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 26)

A t-online elsö oldala (igaz, hogy csak egy két orára) Fazekas esetét "nyertesek és szégyenletesek" cimszoval irt cikkének elejére állitotta. 

A cikk valoban megjelent de nem szabad téves következtetést levonni belöle.
Ismereteim szerint alig van két ország akinek sportoloi olyan jo kapcsolatban lennének egymással mint a magyarok és a németek. 

Egy kicsit viccesen a doppingrol:
A reggelinél döbbentem rá, hogy a tyukokon kivül egy élölény sincs aki naponta menstruálna.
Gyanakodva forgattam a 3-perces lágytolyást és visszaadtam a pincérnek a dopping gyanuja miatt.

A kávé igazi zamatát csak a finom tejszin hozza a felszinre, de megállt kezembe a tejeskancso mert Schweizi képek jelentek meg emlékeimben, a "szupper-tehénröl" aki naponta annyi tejet adott, hogy tögy-tartot kellett viselnie. Rendeltem egy teát.

Valami egészségeset kéne ennem gondoltam és kivettem a kenyérkosárbol egy teljesmagos-zsömlét. A kezdetben kivánatos orjási tökmagok a zsömle felszinén azonban Iván Vlagyimirovics Micsurint juttaták az eszembe, a nagy szovjet növénynemesítöt. Te jo ég, csak nem!? 

Es kicseréltem a zsemlét egy sápadt sandvitch-kenyérre, aminek rágogumira emlékeztetö álaga elfelejtette velem, hogy a kenyér eredetileg buzábol készül amiböl manapság tonnányi nö egy hektáron, valoszinüleg a megnemengedett dopping-mütrágyák jovoltábol.

A sonkához már hozzá sem mertem nyulni a köztudott hormon-dopping miatt.

Vajon a libatömés doppingnak számit vagy sem? Inkább lemondtam a libamájrol is, és elmorzsolgattam a 10x10x1 cm nagyságu kenyérpotlot a kamillateával. 

Még jo, hogy nem favágo lett belöllem. szivar


----------



## dialuna (2004 Augusztus 26)

> _Originally posted by Boszi_@Aug 26 2004, 12:41 PM
> * guest en voltam.... mellesleg hogy jon az ostoba jelzo ahoz hogy nem volt kedves meg aranyos az edzesen?? *


 Nem az edzésen történt olyasmi amire céloztam hanem edzésen kívül, de a téma nem illik ide. Már bánom is hogy véleményt nyilvánítottam.Ha érdekel a "sztori" ( :rohog ) leírom privátban. De korántsem akarom rossz hírét kelteni fent nevezett hölgynek - csupán tényleg ostobának találtam a történetet.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 27)

*A férfi négyes hozta az aranyat* meno cool 

NSO, 2004-08-27 10:55

A mai délelőttön az evezőspályán összesen egy arany-, egy ezüst és két bronzérmet, egy hatodik és egy kilencedik helyet szereztek kajakosaink, kenusaink.


A Kammerer Zoltán, Storcz Botond,
Vereckei Ákos, Horváth Gábor összeállítású férfi kajak négyesünk a lengyelekkel, a szlovákokkal és a fehéroroszokkal csatázva, féltávnál is vezetve, közel egy hajóhossznyi előnnyel megvédte címét! A németeké lett az ezüst-, a nagy esélyes szlovákoké pedig a bronzérem.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 27)

Az ezüstérmes kajak négyes:
Kovács Katalin, Szabó Szilvia, Viski Erzsébet, Bóta Kinga cool


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 27)

Kenusaink kellemes meglepetésre két bronzéremmel zárták az 1000-es döntőket. A rutinos és holnap 500 méteren is induló Kozmann György, Kolonics György kettős a gyengébb számában is érmet szerzett.
Fiatal, szegedi tehetségünk, Vajda Attila óriási hajrával szerezte meg a bronzérmet kenu egyesben. cool


----------



## Ági21 (2004 Augusztus 27)

A férfi kajak négyest élöben láttam. Jól otthagyták a többieket!!!!! cool 
Az én szívem a legjobban a kajakosokért dobog...  én is valamikor az voltam...
Hajrá magyarok!!! meno


----------



## lilli (2004 Augusztus 27)

magyar ferfi vízilabda


6 : 5

magyarok - oroszok


meno

7 : 5


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 27)

*Vörös Zsuzsa első női öttusa olimpiai bajnokunk!* meno cool 

Hat világbajnoki aranyérem mellé egy olimpiait is a magáénak tudhat a székesfehérvári Vörös Zsuzsa.

A magyar öttusázónő az athéni játékokon egész nap remekül teljesített, a futásban pedig már nem forgott veszélyben az aranyérme.

Vörös Zsuzsa ezzel a magyar öttusasport első női olimpiai bajnoki címét szerezte, hisz a 2000 után Athénban szerepelt másodszor az olimpiai sportágak között a női öttusa.

A szám másik magyar indulója, Füri Csilla a 12. helyen végzett.


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 28)

szep Volt Voros Zsuzsa !  meno meno meno


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 28)

Jó reggelt,szép napot mindenkinek!  
Remélem jól indul a napotok,ha meghalljátok,hogy újabb érmeseink lettek...  

*JANICS NATASA OLIMPIAI BAJNOK!* meno cool 

NSO, 2004-08-28 08:22



Beigazolódott a papírforma, több mint másfél hajóhosszal nyerte a női kajak egyesek 500 méteres versenyszámát Janics Natasa! A második helyen az olasz Jozefa Idem, a harmadikon a kanadai Caroline Brunet érkezett célba.


----------



## lyvian (2004 Augusztus 28)

*OLIMPIAI BAJNOK A NŐI KAJAK KETTES!* meno cool 

NSO, 2004-08-28 09:27



Megszerezte a várt aranyérmet a Kovács Katalin, Janics Natasa kajak kettesünk 500 méteren! Kiváló teljesítménnyel leiskolázták a mezőnyt, a második helyen a Birgit Fischerrel felálló német egység, a harmadikon pedig a lengyelek érkeztek.

Így két aranyéremmel és két ötödik hellyel zártuk a mai reggelt. Összességében hat érmet hoztak kajakosaink-kenusaink, 3 arany, 1 ezüst, 2 bronz leosztásban.


Nagyon jók voltak!!!


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 28)

Gratulalunk nekik !! meno meno meno 
tehetsegesek es meg raadasul szep lanyok is.


----------



## Repülős (2004 Augusztus 29)

30 perc múlva Magyarország-Szerbia, vízilabda döntő!


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 29)

Nagyon szivesen megnézném de itt valoszinüleg nem jön be egy csatornán sem.


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

Most eppen a kezilabda dontot adjak . Croatia-Germany
Utana remelem adjak a vizipolot !!!!! Nezzuk !


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

Most eppen a kezilabda dontot adjak . Croatia-Germany
Utana remelem adjak a vizipolot !!!!! Nezzuk !


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

Most montak be , csak delutan 3 kor adjak (vagyis 5 oraval kesobb !!) csak a vizipolo dontot  
Hogy birjuk ki addig , hogy nekukucsoljuk meg az eredmenyt ????????


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 29)

Annus aranyat sajnos elvettek...
de hol az oreistenbe lehet nezni a polo dontot?


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

Annus csalt. mas vizeletet adta le maga helyett 4 szer.
5 szorre mar DNA-s vizsgalatot akartak csinalni. Arra nem volt hajlando.
Tudta, ha nem ad mintat, el fogjak venni.
Sajnos , Kar a magyar aranyert !!--de ha csalt nem erdemli meg.


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

anonim:
az NBC adja itteni ido szerint delutan 3 orakor a magyar vizipolo dontot.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 29)

A Duna TV-n akartam nezni, de nem kozvetitik. Bemondtak hogy az elso harmadban Szerbia vezetett 3:0-ra.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 29)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Aug 29 2004, 02:41 PM
> * Most hallottam a rádióban, hogy elvették Annus Adrián aranyérmét,mert nem jelent meg Athénban a bizottság előtt. :rossz :evil *


 Hát azért lássuk be, bűzlik az egész. És nem azért vették el, mert nem jelent meg. Ahogy belegondolok, egy olimpiát megnyerni nagy dolog. Én biztos nem hagynám, hogy egy pohár hugy miatt elússzon az aranyérmem...
Sajnálom, hogy így beégtünk.


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 29)

Szerbia vezet 7:5-re.  Annus Adrian allitolag 4x pisilt es egyiket sem fogadtak el.


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 29)

7:7!

Infarktust kapok!


----------



## Repülős (2004 Augusztus 29)

Győőőőőőőőőőőőőőőztünk!


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Augusztus 29)

8:7 megvan! cool cool cool meno meno cool


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Augusztus 29)

Megvan Magyarország: Szerbia 8:7 !!! meno


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

Gyozott magyarorszag !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! meno meno meno cool


----------



## kerekperec (2004 Augusztus 29)

HURRAAA!!! A vege elott 2 perccel vezettunk eloszor, es meg is nyertuk 8:7-re!! meno meno :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## lilli (2004 Augusztus 29)

cool  

GRATULA! :meghajolo


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

Lattatok a maraton futast ? Klassz dolog hogy Maratonbol indulhatott most. cool 
De az viszont kevesbe cool , ahogy egy orult nezo berohant a palyara gorog nepviseleti ruhaban es felrelokte a brazil versenyzot.
Mire volt ez jo ?
Vegul is 3. helyen futott be , d e ki tudja ,lehet jobb helyen is vegzett volna.
Felhaborito  :angry:


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 29)

Most mar izgulok, hogy a vizipolos fiuk Jot pisiljenek.  
Nehogy ott is botrany legyen .


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 29)

10 arany... 
Ketto elszallt; maradt nyolc de az a nyolc szepen csillog. 
Atvettuk a vezetest a dppingolok orokranglistajan azert az sem semmi...
Igen a reszvetel is fontos; gratulalok minden becsuletesen helytallo resztvevonek.
:meghajolo :meghajolo :meghajolo


----------



## Gabizita (2004 Augusztus 30)

100 %ban egyet ertek.
Az eremtablazaton a vilaglistan a 13. helyen vegzett Magyarorszag. Nem semmi .. Pedig 2 arany is elveszett. 
Az elottunk vegzo orszagok nepessege hanyszorosa Magyaroszagenal ?:

Usa 260 millio, Kina 1 billio, Ausztralia, 57 millio, Japan 125 millio, Nemetorszag 80 millio, Franciaorszag 57 millio, Olaszorszag 57 millio, Del-Korea 43 millio, Anglia57 millio, Kuba 10 millio, Ukrajna 52 millio


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Aug 29 2004, 01:42 PM
> * Lattatok a maraton futast ? Klassz dolog hogy Maratonbol indulhatott most. cool
> De az viszont kevesbe cool, ahogy egy orult nezo berohant a palyara gorog nepviseleti ruhaban es felrelokte a brazil versenyzot.
> Mire volt ez jo ?
> ...


 Cornelius Horan, az 57 éves ír pap
1 éve 2003-ban július 20-án a 12. körben megzavarta a Brit Nagydíjat...







most a maratont:


----------



## Guest (2004 Augusztus 30)

> _Originally posted by Guest_@Aug 29 2004, 06:02 PM
> * Cornelius Horan, az 57 éves ír pap
> *


 mint W :wacko: 

The intruder had a piece of paper attached to his back bearing the message: "The Grand Prix Priest Israel Fulfillment of Prophecy Says the Bible."


----------



## anonim (2004 Augusztus 30)

complettos idiotos.. :angry: :angry:


----------



## Pista (2004 Szeptember 6)

Kedves Dora,

Nagyon klassz kepek.
A legjobban tetszo kep nekem az amerikai uszo es a 
lanyok szinkrozinalt ugrasa.
Koszi szepen. 

Erot egeszseget Neked!
Pista


----------



## Pista (2004 Szeptember 6)

Vege az olimpianak.
Tudjuk az eredmenyeket.
Az a ranglista amit itt hasznalunk, ahol minden erem egy pontnak szamit,
fuggetlenul az ermek szinetol es fuggetlenul attol, hogy azt milyen kicsi
vagy nagy nepessegu orszag produkalta. Buszkek lehetunk O Hazankra,
nagyon szep eredmenyeket ertek el sportoloink. Gratula Nekik!
Ezt a ranglistat majdnem mindenki ismeri. Szeretnem megemliteni, nem
csak ez az egyfajta szamolasi rendszer van, kevesbe ismert de van.
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

Az Ausztral statisztikai hivatal naponta analizalta a nyert ermeket es 
figyelembe vette a nyero orszaganak lelekszamat is. Az igy kapott eredmeny
teljesen mas kepet ad. Az ilyen szamitasok alapjan a ranglista is valtozik.
Pl. arany ermek per capita:
Elso.................Bahamas
Masodik...........Morvegia
Harmadik.........Ausztralia
Negyedik.........MAGYARORSZAG
Otodik.............Kuba
Hatodik...........New Zealand
:
:
34..................USA
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Van egy masik szamolasi rendszer ahol a 30 "OECD" orszagok az ermeknek
pontokat adnak szinuk szerint es ugy szamolnak:
Arany............3 pont
Ezust.............2 pont
Bronz............1 pont
Ezzel a szamitasi rendszerrel is Magyarorszag kituno eredmenyt ert el.
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Egy masik:
GDP (gross domestic product)
Ezzel a modszerrel is szamolnak ermeket.
Csak az arany ermek:
13. helyen.......................Magyarorszag
53. helyen.......................Canada
57. helyen.......................USA

Mindenszinu erem egyutt:
21. helyen.......................Magyarorszag
64. helyen.......................Canada
69. helyen.......................USA
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Egy masik:
Weighted metal score per million population.
Arany............4 pont
Ezust.............2 pont
Bronz............1 pont

Ezt a redszert hasznalva:
17. helyen......................Magyarorszag
62. helyen......................Canada
68. helyen......................USA
''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''
Ezzel meg nem ert veget a lista. Kedvezobb eredmenyek eleresere hasznal-
nak meg egy par szamolasi rendszert.

Csak mint erdekesseg pl. Gorogorszag nyert negyegesz hattizedszer (4.6)
tobb aranyermet mint az USA, per capita. Pl. Del Korea es Japan is az USA
elott van ezen az alapon.

Miutan talan sikerult osszezavarni egy-ket szurkolot, es en magam is ossze-
vagyok zavarodva, jogos a kerdes: Ezek szerint melyik is az igazi sport 
nemzet. Az az orszag amelyiknek 15-20 millio lakosa produkal egy ermet, 
vagy ahol 1-2 vagy 3 millio produkalja ugyan azt?

Erot egeszseget mindenkinek!
Pista


----------



## Ernoe (2004 Szeptember 6)

Bizony, bizony mi igen jok vagyunk. 
Mi több érmét adtunk vissza mint mások nyertek.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 6)

> _Originally posted by Dora_@Sep 5 2004, 05:27 PM
> * Nagyon tetszettek ezek a pillanatfelvételek.
> Nektek? *


 Nekunk is , csak nem akartunk zavarni a gyonyorkodesben


----------



## Pista (2004 Szeptember 7)

> _Originally posted by Ernoe_@Sep 6 2004, 05:19 AM
> *Bizony, bizony mi igen jok vagyunk.
> Mi több érmét adtunk vissza mint mások nyertek. *


Sajnos, igazad van.....
Hogy a fenebe kerultunk ebbe a lehetetlen allapotba?
Nem figyelem a hetkoznapi sport esemenyeket es nem
bongeszem a sport ujsagokat. Adtak erre a hivatalosok
egy tobbe-kevesbe elfogadhato valaszt?

Erot egeszseget Neked!
Pista


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 15)

"Annus két mintája nem egy embertől származik 

Népszabadság • H. I. • 2004. szeptember 14. 

Egyértelműen kimutatható, hogy Annus Adrián Athénban leadott két vizeletmintája nem egy embertől származik - ez áll a NOB végleges jegyzőkönyvében, amelyet a napokban juttattak el a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottsághoz. Értesülésünket Babati Lajos MOB-igazgató hétfőn megerősítette. Információnk szerint a két vizeletminta nyomán kért a NOB orvos-, majd fegyelmi bizottsága egy harmadikat a magyar kalapácsvetőtől, akinek azonban hiába telepítettek Ferihegyre két, Athénba szóló repülőjegyet - a versenyző kísérője a korábbi kalapácsvető olimpiai bajnok Zsivótzky Gyula lett volna -, a bajba került sportoló nem volt hajlandó visszautazni a görög fővárosba.



Valószínű, hogy az ötkarikás aranyérmétől megfosztott Annus Adrián mindennek tudatában közölte a Nemzetközi Atlétikai Szövetséggel: befejezi pályafutását.

A kínos ügy (a diszkoszvető Fazekas Róbertéval, valamint a három súlyemelőével együtt: ügyek) további következménye, hogy olimpiai szakértők szerint "kezdjük elveszíteni a sportdiplomáciai téren kivívott nemzetközi rokonszenvet". Úgy tudjuk, a magyar sportolók egy része - nem egy kajakos és pólós például - ugyancsak neheztel a doppingesetek szereplőire, mert a botrányról hovatovább több szó esik, mint az olimpiai győzelmekről."


----------

